# ليه مانتعلمش ؟؟؟؟؟



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

هاااااااااااااي عليكم 

بقالي فترة شايفة الصراع بين الشباب و البناتيت 

و موضوع المصطبة الرجالي
و موضوع المصطبة النسائية و كذلك ........ صراع مستمر 
فكر مختلف 

البنت بتشوف الموضوع من ناحية 
و الشاب من ناحية تانية خالص 

طيب ليه مانتعلمش 

بمعنى 

نحاول نعرف ايه اللي بيخلي في اختلاف 

موضوع مجرد فضفضة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ادم يدخل يقول انا بضايق من حوا لما بتعمل كذا و كذا و كذا 

و حوا تدخل تقوله انا ليه بعمل كذا و كذا و كذا 

و بردو تقوله انا بضايق منك في كذا و كذا و كذا 

و نحاول نقرب و نفهم 

و اكيد هنتعلم من حاجات ماكناش واخدين بالنا منها 

حاجات ممكن تبان تافهة للراجل لما تعملها الست بس بالنسبة للست حاجة كبييييييييييييرة اوووووووووي 

حاجات ممكن يعملها الراجل تبان مالهاش لازمة بالنسبة للست بس بالنسبالو بتفرق كتيييييييييير 
ليه مانحولش نفهم بعض بهدوء و نستفيد من بعض 

ليه مانتعلمش ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا هبتدي مثلا و اقول ..........​​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل موضوعك ياموكى ياقمر بجد حلو 

انا هقول اول حاجة 
مش بحب فى ادم الاستبداد والتسلط


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع حلو اوى وفكرته جميلة يا موكى 
مش بحب فى الرجل انه مش بيحب يسمع ​


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بكره الانثى فى اصطناعها .. بقت تتصنع فى كل شئ

و ده عيب لا يطاق​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> جميل موضوعك ياموكى ياقمر بجد حلو
> 
> انا هقول اول حاجة
> مش بحب فى ادم الاستبداد والتسلط



مرسي يا قمر 

طيب ممكن يا انجل تيدينا مثل على ادم لما بيستبد و يتسلط علشان ادم يرف يدينا 
تبرير 
علشان نفهم هو بيعمل كدة ليه ؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> موضوع حلو اوى وفكرته جميلة يا موكى
> مش بحب فى الرجل انه مش بيحب يسمع



مرسي يا رورو 

احنا بجد في الموضوع ده عايزين نسمع بعض
و نفهم بعض شوية 

و عايزين مثل يا رورو 

علشان ادم يعرف يرد ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مرسي يا قمر
> 
> طيب ممكن يا انجل تيدينا مثل على ادم لما بيستبد و يتسلط علشان ادم يرف يدينا
> تبرير
> علشان نفهم هو بيعمل كدة ليه ؟؟؟​



لا الامثلة كتيرة 
بس مثلا لما يرفض النقاش ويعتبر ان رأيه هو الصح واللى لازم يمشى علشان هو الراجل وهو اللى بيفهم اكتر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> بكره الانثى فى اصطناعها .. بقت تتصنع فى كل شئ
> 
> و ده عيب لا يطاق



عايزين مثال 
علشان البناتيت يبينو وجهة نظرهم 

و عايزين حضرتك تجاوبنا على اسئبة حوا ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مرسي يا رورو
> 
> احنا بجد في الموضوع ده عايزين نسمع بعض
> و نفهم بعض شوية
> ...


بصى يا موكى  مثلا فى موضوع ما مبيحبش يسمع او يتناقش علشان المشكلة تتحل ده بيبقى سبب اكبر للمشاكل لان لو كل طرف سمع من التانى هتتحل المشكلة  ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع ده مش علشان ننقد بعض 

لأ علشان نفهم بعض اكتر 

 نحاول نقرب المسافات​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع ده مش علشان ننقد بعض 

لأ علشان نفهم بعض اكتر 

 نحاول نقرب المسافات​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

[QUOTEلا الامثلة كتيرة
بس مثلا لما يرفض النقاش ويعتبر ان رأيه هو الصح واللى لازم يمشى علشان هو الراجل وهو اللى بيفهم اكتر][/QUOTE]


ليه يا ادم لما بتدخل في حوار مع حوا و تبتدي المناقشة و انت مقتنع برأيك و مش عارف تاخد منها ولا حق و لا باطل 

بتقولها الحوار خلص و اللي قولته هو اللي يتنفذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ليه مش بتقنعها و تحاولو توصلو لحل يرضي الطرفيييييين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> [QUOTEلا الامثلة كتيرة
> بس مثلا لما يرفض النقاش ويعتبر ان رأيه هو الصح واللى لازم يمشى علشان هو الراجل وهو اللى بيفهم اكتر]




ليه يا ادم لما بتدخل في حوار مع حوا و تبتدي المناقشة و انت مقتنع برأيك و مش عارف تاخد منها ولا حق و لا باطل 

بتقولها الحوار خلص و اللي قولته هو اللي يتنفذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ليه مش بتقنعها و تحاولو توصلو لحل يرضي الطرفيييييين​[/QUOTE]
قوللهم يا موكى ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> قوللهم يا موكى



بقول اهو يا رورو 
بس مستنية ادم يرد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بقول اهو يا رورو
> بس مستنية ادم يرد​


ادم شكله جرى هههههههههه ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> ادم شكله جرى هههههههههه



ده احنا لسة في اولها 
امال لما ندخل في الغويط هيعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟

الصبر حلو يا رورو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ده احنا لسة في اولها
> امال لما ندخل في الغويط هيعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> الصبر حلو يا رورو​


على رايك ان الله مع الصابرين ههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> على رايك ان الله مع الصابرين ههههههههههه



ادينا قاعدييييييييييين ..... انتي وراكي حاجة ؟؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ادينا قاعدييييييييييين ..... انتي وراكي حاجة ؟؟؟​


لا يا حبيبتى انا فاضية خالص مالص بالص اهو ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> لا يا حبيبتى انا فاضية خالص مالص بالص
> اهو



ايوة بقى ادعي معايا 
يارب ارزقنا بادم ابن حلال كدة و كويس و هادي و مش بيتعصب بسرعة 

يجاوب 

قوللي امين ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ايوة بقى ادعي معايا
> يارب ارزقنا بادم ابن حلال كدة و كويس و هادي و مش بيتعصب بسرعة
> 
> يجاوب
> ...


اميييييييييييييييييييين ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب انا عايزة اسأل في حبة حاجات نفسي ادم لما يتفضل و يشارك في الموضوع يجاوبني عليها 

و لا لما يجاوب على الحاجات اللي فاتت الاول 
صح يا بنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> طيب انا عايزة اسأل في حبة حاجات نفسي ادم لما يتفضل و يشارك في الموضوع يجاوبني عليها
> 
> و لا لما يجاوب على الحاجات اللي فاتت الاول
> صح يا بنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟


صح يا موكى ​


----------



## Critic (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اعتقد ان شعور المرأة بالامان فى الحالات العامة والبلاد الشرقية اقل من الراجل
وده مخليها كائن دفاعى
يعنى لما اجى اتكلم معاها فى مشكلة ما فى العلاقة دايما بتاخدها بشكل شخصى وبدل ما تركز على المشكلة تركز على الدفاع
يعنى مثلا تيجى تقولها :"انا شايف انك مبقتيش بتهتمى بقا" مثلا يعنى . فبدل ما تسالك ليه ولا تحاول تفهك او تعتذر تقوم تقولك : "اه ما اهو انا على طول شيطان ما انت مبقتش بتشوف حاجة عدلة فيا .. وهاتك يا مناورة ويبقى خلاص زودنا على المشكلة مشكلة تانية والموضوع خرج عن اطار الاحتواء
طبعا فيه رجالة كدة بس انا لاحظت ان ده منتشر اكتر على مستوى البنات
ولى عودة. وبشكرك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> عتقد ان شعور المرأة بالامان فى الحالات العامة والبلاد الشرقية اقل من الراجل
> وده مخليها كائن دفاعى
> يعنى لما اجى اتكلم معاها فى مشكلة ما فى العلاقة دايما بتاخدها بشكل شخصى وبدل ما تركز على المشكلة تركز على الدفاع
> يعنى مثلا تيجى تقولها :"انا شايف انك مبقتيش بتهتمى بقا" مثلا يعنى . فبدل ما تسالك ليه ولا تحاول تفهك او تعتذر تقوم تقولك : "اه ما اهو انا على طول شيطان ما انت مبقتش بتشوف حاجة عدلة فيا .. وهاتك يا مناورة ويبقى خلاص زودنا على المشكلة مشكلة تانية والموضوع خرج حن اطار الاحتواء
> ...



كريتيك انت وضحت نقطة حلوووووووة اوووووووي

البنات كانت بتكره في الرجال انهم مش بيسمعوهم و انهم بيتحكمو فيهم على اساس انهم رجالة 

و انت قولت ان في كتييييييير جدا من الستات بيكون طبعها الهجوم 

يعني اصلا مش بتحاول تتناقش علشان الراجل يقنعها او يسمعها 
فا بيضطر يقولها ده كلامي و ده اللي يمشي 

بس يا ترى ده احتواء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني اذاي الراجل يخلي الست تتحول من حالة الهجوم الشرس 

لحد بيتناقش و ياخد و يدي في الكلام 
من غير ما يهاجم 

و يا ترى الست ايه الطريقة اللي تخليها تهدى و تتحول من حالة الهجوم لحالة الهدوء ؟؟؟؟؟؟

محتاجين رأي ادم و حوا ؟؟؟؟؟

مرسي يا كريتيك على اهتمامك و منتظرة مشاركاتك اللي اكيد هتفدنا ​


----------



## Critic (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> البنات كانت بتكره في الرجال انهم مش بيسمعوهم و انهم بيتحكمو فيهم على اساس انهم رجالة
> و انت قولت ان في كتييييييير جدا من الستات بيكون طبعها الهجوم
> يعني اصلا مش بتحاول تتناقش علشان الراجل يقنعها او يسمعها
> فا بيضطر يقولها ده كلامي و ده اللي يمشي
> ...


بصى هى نقطة الراجل المتحكم دى مشكلة عند الرجالة الشرقيين , بس ده ميخليناش نغض البصر عن مشكلة "دفاعية" المرأة
و برضو جايز ميكنش الراجل من النوع المسيطر , بس عنده مشكلة فى اسلوبه مخلياه يحفز العنصر الدفاعى عن البنت , كلامه لازع مثلا ويتفهم على انه انتقاد او ادانة , مش بيعرف يمهد   بكلام حب او تفهم قبل ما يتكلم فى مشكلة , مش فاهم انها دفاعية ومش عارف يحتوى مشكلتها , عنده مشكلة انه دفاعى هو كمان فالدنيا بتسود خالص بقا ,,, الخ

اعتقد ان كل نقطة محتاجة موضوع لوحدها


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا معنديش مأساة مع ولاد آدم بوجه عام . يعنى مش كل اللى اعرفهم متسلطين ولا كلهم مبيسمعوش ولا كلهم مش بيتناقشو .. كل واحد بيبقى فيه صفة مثلا زيهم زى البنات عادى جدًا .. اعرف شباب متسلطين جدًا و اعرف بنات متسلطين أكتر منهم و اعرف شباب مبيسمعوش و اعرف بنات مبيسمعوش و اعرف بنات ليهم الاسلوب الدفاعى و اعرف الشباب ليهم الاسلوب الدفاعى .. مقدرش أعمم صفة موجودة فى أغلب الرجالة 


بس دة ميمنعش انه بيجى أوقات ببقى مش طيقاهم لله فى لله :new6::new6:كدة *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> بصى هى نقطة الراجل المتحكم دى مشكلة عند الرجالة الشرقيين , بس ده ميخليناش نغض البصر عن مشكلة "دفاعية" المرأة
> و برضو جايز ميكنش الراجل من النوع المسيطر , بس عنده مشكلة فى اسلوبه مخلياه يحفز العنصر الدفاعى عن البنت , كلامه لازع مثلا ويتفهم على انه انتقاد او ادانة , مش بيعرف يمهد بكلام حب او تفهم قبل ما يتكلم فى مشكلة , مش فاهم انها دفاعية ومش عارف يحتوى مشكلتها , عنده مشكلة انه دفاعى هو كمان فالدنيا بتسود خالص بقا ,,, الخ
> 
> اعتقد ان كل نقطة محتاجة موضوع لوحدها



يعني هي مشكلة متبادلة بين الطرفين ....؟؟؟

مش شرط يكون ديما ادم غلطان 
او حوا ديما غلطانة 

اول مشكلة ابتدت تقرب شوية للنقطة التقاء 

يعني التصرف الغلط بيكون من الطرفين 
و هنحاول نتكلم في كل نقطة على حدا علشان نفهم شوية 

مرسي كريتيك مستنية مشاركتك اللي اكيد بتفدنا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> انا معنديش مأساة مع ولاد آدم بوجه عام . يعنى مش كل اللى اعرفهم متسلطين ولا كلهم مبيسمعوش ولا كلهم مش بيتناقشو .. كل واحد بيبقى فيه صفة مثلا زيهم زى البنات عادى جدًا .. اعرف شباب متسلطين جدًا و اعرف بنات متسلطين أكتر منهم و اعرف شباب مبيسمعوش و اعرف بنات مبيسمعوش و اعرف بنات ليهم الاسلوب الدفاعى و اعرف الشباب ليهم الاسلوب الدفاعى .. مقدرش أعمم صفة موجودة فى أغلب الرجالة
> 
> 
> بس دة ميمنعش انه بيجى أوقات ببقى مش طيقاهم لله فى لله كدة



عندك حق يا شقاوة 
بس ادام الموضوع مش بيختلف من ادم لحوا 
ليه لما حوا بتزعل او تضايق 
بترمي اللوم على ادم 

و ليه ادم ديما يرمي اللوم على حوا 

ليه مش بيبص ان ممكن يكون اعيب فيه هو 
او هي تعرف انها ممكن تكون هي اللي غلطانة في حق ادم 

عايزة اعرف منك يا شقاوة 

ايه الحاجة اللي ممكت تخليكي تاخدي موقف من ادم 

ايه الحاجة اللي ديما بتحسيها موجودة في ادم و نفسك انها تتغير ؟؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## سهم الغدر (2 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع حلوو موكى
بكرة ف الراجل اللف والدوران الكتير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> موضوع حلوو موكى
> بكرة ف الراجل اللف والدوران الكتير



انتي احلى يا حببتي و منورة الموضوع ....

ممكن تدينا مثال يا قمر 

يعني الراجل اذاي بيلفو يدور كتييييييييييير 
و هل فيه بنات فيها الطبع ده و لا لأ

منتظرة مشركتك معانا ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انتي احلى يا حببتي و منورة الموضوع ....​
> ممكن تدينا مثال يا قمر ​
> يعني الراجل اذاي بيلفو يدور كتييييييييييير
> و هل فيه بنات فيها الطبع ده و لا لأ​
> ...


 اللف والدوران يعنى مش واضح فى كلامة معاكى يعنى مثلا
لو انتى سالتية عن حاجة معينة تخصة وهو يكون مش عايزك تعرفى 
يفضل يسرح بيكى ويتوهك ف الكلام ومش  يقولك اما يلاقيكى مصممة بيطر يكدب 
بالنسبة للبنات ف معظمنا واضحين قوى اللى ف قلبنا على لسانا ومش بنعرف نخبى 
زيهم ربنا يحمينا من الاعيبهم ههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> للف والدوران يعنى مش واضح فى كلامة معاكى يعنى مثلا
> لو انتى سالتية عن حاجة معينة تخصة وهو يكون مش عايزك تعرفى
> يفضل يسرح بيكى ويتوهك ف الكلام ومش يقولك اما يلاقيكى مصممة بيطر يكدب
> بالنسبة للبنات ف معظمنا واضحين قوى اللى ف قلبنا على لسانا ومش بنعرف نخبى
> زيهم ربنا يحمينا من الاعيبهم ههههههههههههههه




محتاجين ادم يرد على هذا الاتهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*موضوع جميل جداً يآ موكى 

*
بصى هو يمكن زى مآ قآلت شقآوة
صعب نعمم صفآت بعينهآ لجنس أو فئة معينة

بس بطبيعة مجتمعنآ إللى غآلباً بيرسخ آلفكر آلذكورى عند آلبنت قبل آلولد
وبسبب آلتفتح آللى مجتمعنآ بيحآول يوصله ( وكتير بيدعيه )
زآدت صفة* آلإزدوآجية *عند رجآلة كتيير شرقيين

ودآ نتيجة للصرآع آللى بيوآجهه بين فكر إتربى عليهـ وشآفه فى حآجآت كتير حوآليه
 وفكر جديد منفتح عآجبه إنه يطبقه ...
لكن لمآ يخص حبيبته أو أخته أو أى بنت تعنيه , مش بيقدر يستمر
وتظهر روآسب أفكآره آلقديمة
 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## girgis2 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*موضوعك فكرته ممكن تبان حلوة ومثمرة في البداية يا أخت موكي

بس في الحقيقة ان كل نقطة فعلاااا محتاجة موضوع لوحده وبالشكل ده هنتكلم بشكل عام

فكرتيني بموضوع طريف أو سؤال انطرح من عضوة من فترة كدة عن رأي الشباب والبنات في الزوج اللي يحب ياكل عند والدته

والبنات العصريات المتعلمات - ربنا يديهم الصحة - بدل ما يعترفوا بيها صريحة انهم مش بيعرفوا يطبخوا راحوا حولوا مسار الموضوع وقالوا:

ومين قال ان الطبخ ده مسئولية الست ؟؟!!! ولو الراجل أكل بره البيت هيريحنا

وبالشكل ده الحوار مساره اتغير وأنا انسحبت من الحوار الغبي ده

لأن الفكرة كلها في احساس الراجل بالاهتمام والشبع جوه بيته ولكن بما ان المرأة لا تتعاطف الا مع امرأة مثلها فعشان كدة لو امرأة قالت انها مش حاسة بالاهتمام أو الشبع جوه بيتها فالكل هيتعاطف معاها ولكن الراجل هيكون التعاطف أو التماس العذر له يكاد يكون منعدم !!!!!!!!  

من التجربة دي أقدر أقولك ان اسلوب المناورة وتغيير مسار المناقشة وتوصيف الرجل ببعض الأوصاف لكي يدافع عن نفسه والكيل بمكيالين في قضايا أو مشاكل تشترك فيها المرأة وليس الرجل فقط ونلاحظ التعاطف والتماس العذر للمرأة دون الرجل في هذة المشاكل هو أهم ما أراه في حواء في أغلب المناقشات

طبعاااا مش كل البنات كدة بالعكس في بنات عايزة تتفاهم مع الراجل وموضوعك ده أكبر مثال على كدة

*​


----------



## girgis2 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> اللف والدوران يعنى مش واضح فى كلامة معاكى يعنى مثلا
> لو انتى سالتية عن *حاجة معينة تخصة وهو يكون مش عايزك تعرفى
> يفضل يسرح بيكى ويتوهك ف الكلام ومش  يقولك اما يلاقيكى مصممة بيطر يكدب
> بالنسبة للبنات ف معظمنا واضحين قوى اللى ف قلبنا على لسانا ومش بنعرف نخبى
> زيهم* ربنا يحمينا من الاعيبهم ههههههههههههههه





moky قال:


> محتاجين ادم يرد على هذا الاتهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*اللف والدوران لا يخص الرجال فقط والصراحة لا تختص بالنساء فقط

لأن العكس أيضاااا بيكون صحيح في حالات أخرى

وحتى الصراحة دي مش هتكون في كل حاجة تخصنا
ومش أي حد نكون صرحاء معاه أو يكون أهل ثقة ويستحق صراحتنا دي ويحترمها

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع عجبني اووووي وفكرته حلوه 

مش بحب في الرجل حاجات قليله 

الكذب ثم الكذب 
لدرجه ممكن يكذب علشان يرضيكي ومش مهم عنده ان عمل خطيه
الغرور دا هنا في منه شويه
ان عايزك تكوني ليه هو بس ودا انانيه
بس من وجهه نظري المميزات اكثر بالنسبه ليا في الرجل
بالذات الرجل المصري
بغض النظر عن ان فيه طبع سي السيد شويه
بشكرك علي موضوعك الجمييل
​


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> عايزين مثال
> علشان البناتيت يبينو وجهة نظرهم
> 
> و عايزين حضرتك تجاوبنا على اسئبة حوا ؟؟؟؟​




مثال ؟؟؟ !!

بصى حواليكي فى كل مكان هتلافى أمثله بالهبل​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> اللف والدوران يعنى مش واضح فى كلامة معاكى يعنى مثلا
> لو انتى سالتية عن حاجة معينة تخصة وهو يكون مش عايزك تعرفى
> يفضل يسرح بيكى ويتوهك ف الكلام ومش  يقولك اما يلاقيكى مصممة بيطر يكدب
> بالنسبة للبنات ف معظمنا واضحين قوى اللى ف قلبنا على لسانا ومش بنعرف نخبى
> زيهم ربنا يحمينا من الاعيبهم ههههههههههههههه



طبعا هو مش تعميم على كل البنات بس معرفش ليه ياقمر بحس الصفة ديه فى البنات اكتر من الولاد 
معرفش هى طبعا تختلف من حد للتانى بس انا بحسها كده


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> موضوع جميل جداً يآ موكى
> 
> 
> بصى هو يمكن زى مآ قآلت شقآوة
> ...



يعني في الحالة دي يبان ادم مظلوم 
لانه بيعيش حالة صراع 
انه نفسه يكون عصري 
و في نفس الوقت مش قادر يطبق نظريات في مجتمع ذ مجتمعنا متخلف ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> يعني في الحالة دي يبان ادم مظلوم
> لانه بيعيش حالة صراع
> انه نفسه يكون عصري
> و في نفس الوقت مش قادر يطبق نظريات في مجتمع ذ مجتمعنا متخلف ؟؟؟؟؟​



بصى ياموكى فى مجتمعنا مفيش حد فاصل بين الظالم والمظلوم 
يعنى الظالم مظلوم والمظلوم بردو ظالم 
ادم ظالم لانه عمل مجتمع ذكورى وهو فى نفس الوقت مظلوم لانه اتربى على كده وصعب جدا انك تغيرى طريقة تفكيرحد بعد ما نشأ وكبر عليها انها هى الصح 

حواء مظلومة لانها بتخضع تحت قوانين صعبة مفروضة عليها وفى نفس الوقت ظالمة لانها هى اللى بتربى اطفالها على نفس الافكار ومش بتحاول تغير وضعها فبتظلم نفسها وتظلم ادم معاها لانها بتعقد تلقى عليه الاتهامات وتطلعه وحش كاسر ولما حد يجى يقولها طيب ياستى تعالى خدى حقوقك تحاربه بردو وتقول لا انا مبسوطة كده 
طيب ياستى انتى عايزة ايه ؟ متعرفيش 
نفس الشئ الراجل يقول ان مؤمن بحقوق المرأة طيب تعالى طبقها بقى على المرأة اللى تخصك فى حياتك, يقولك لا دول حاجة تانية وانا مش قادر اطلع طريقة تربيتى بسهولة من دماغى فبيعيش صراع 
المهم ان هما الاتنين ظالمين ومظلومين


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> موضوعك فكرته ممكن تبان حلوة ومثمرة في البداية يا أخت موكي
> 
> بس في الحقيقة ان كل نقطة فعلاااا محتاجة موضوع لوحده وبالشكل ده هنتكلم بشكل عام
> 
> ...



اولا متشكرة جدا على رد حضرتك و مشاركتك 

يعني اسأل حضرتك سؤال 

الموضوع لو حاولنا بقدر المستطاع اعطاء فرصة لكل من الطرفين 

للتبرير و اعطاء الاسباب و كذلك و حاولنا نعرف ليه كل طرف بيعمل كدة في المشاكل و غيرها 

ممكن يكون مثمر

و لا لازم نتناقش في كل موضوع او سؤال يطرح في موضوع خاص به ؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني لو الموضوع هبتظلم و مش هنستفاد منه بحاجة 
ممكن تعمل مجموعة مواضيع باسم ليه مانتعلمش  نبتدي نطرح فيها الاسئلة اللي بتطرح داخل الموضوع 
بحيس كل موضوع ياخد حقه 

محتاجين مشاركة حضرتك 
اكيد هتفدنا كتيييييييييييييير ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> اللف والدوران لا يخص الرجال فقط والصراحة لا تختص بالنساء فقط
> 
> لأن العكس أيضاااا بيكون صحيح في حالات أخرى
> 
> ...



عندك حق في ردك حقيقي موضوع اللف و الدوران ده مش بيختص بالرجال فقط 
متشكرة لمشاركة حضرتك



> طبعا هو مش تعميم على كل البنات بس معرفش ليه ياقمر بحس الصفة ديه فى البنات اكتر من الولاد
> معرفش هى طبعا تختلف من حد للتانى بس انا بحسها كد



شوفتي يا قمر اتضح ان في ناس بتحس عكسك تماما 

هو الموضوع طلع و جهات نظر و تجارب في الحياة بتدي الانسان خبرة سلبية ايا كان للراجل 
او للست 

مرسي يا انجل على مشاركتك و صارحتك حببتي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> ضوع عجبني اووووي وفكرته حلوه
> 
> مش بحب في الرجل حاجات قليله
> 
> ...



بنت الكنيسة 

متشكرة جدا لمشاركتك يا حببتي 

و هنأجل النقاش في حوار الكذب ده لحد الاتنهاء من موضوع الاول و هو اللف و الدوران 
و بعد الانتهاء من موضوع الهجوم 
و تسلط الرجل 

مستنية مشاركاتك معانا في الموضوع 
اكيد هنستفيد منها​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> مثال ؟؟؟ !!
> 
> بصى حواليكي فى كل مكان هتلافى أمثله بالهبل



احنا عايزنها ذي مانت بتشوفها 

مش من وجهة نظر نسائية 

عايزين مثل و مواجهة علشان حوا تعرف ترد و تقول السبب او المبرر

متشكرة جدا على مشاركتك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> بصى ياموكى فى مجتمعنا مفيش حد فاصل بين الظالم والمظلوم
> يعنى الظالم مظلوم والظلوم بردو ظالم
> ادم ظالم لانه عمل مجتمع ذكورى وهو فى نفس الوقت مظلوم لانه اتربى على كده وصعب جدا انك تغيرى طريقة تفكيرحد بعد ما نشأ وكبر عليها انها هى الصح
> 
> ...



انجل ديما متألقة في ردودك حببتي

عارفة يا انجل لو كل الناس فكرت بالاسلوب ده 
و ابتدينا ندي لبعض اسباب و مبررات 

و في نفس الوقت واجهنا الحاجات الغلط اللي بتحصل 
و ابتدينا نغيرها مش نسكت عليها و نردم عليها تراب

اكيد هنتغير و هتبتدي وجهات النظر تقرب 

بدل ماحنا ديما في صراع 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انجل ديما متألقة في ردودك حببتي
> 
> عارفة يا انجل لو كل الناس فكرت بالاسلوب ده
> و ابتدينا ندي لبعض اسباب و مبررات
> ...



ميرسى ياقمر وكلامك صح جدا 
يعنى ادم علشان يتغير من نظرته الذكورية محتاج مساعدة حواء انها تساعده وتشجعه وانه لما يبتدى يديها حقوقها ويدافع عنه مش تهاجمه لان ده بيخليه يعتقد انها غير جادة فى طلباتها ويتجنن منها ويقولها خلاص خليكى كده زى ما انتى 
وطبعا دور حواء كأم فى تربية ادم اصلا على المساواة والحق والعدل وعلى قيم مختلفة 

ودور ادم كمان ان يسمع لحواء ويديها مساحة من الحقوق والعدل ومش يستهين بمشاعرها وطلباتها 
يعنى بدل ما كل واحد عمال يتهم التانى وكل واحد واخد موقف الدفاع والهجوم فى نفس الوقت 
الافضل اننا لازم نبص لبعض اننا محتاجين مساعدة بعض وان لما حواء تقول لادم انها حاسة بالظلم وتنتقد بعض السلبيات فى المجتمع يسمعلها ويحاول يغير معاها 
والعكس بردو صحيح


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مش بحب الكدب وقساوه القلب


----------



## girgis2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> اولا متشكرة جدا على رد حضرتك و مشاركتك
> 
> يعني اسأل حضرتك سؤال
> 
> ...



*
فكرة كويسة*
*لكن تحديد اللي بيضايق الانسان بشكل عام محتاج معرفة
والتعبير عن المشاكل محتاج موهبة

*


mero_engel قال:


> مش بحب الكدب وقساوه القلب



*طبعاااا أنا مش صاحب موضوع لكن فضولي يدفعني للسؤال عن ما هو المقصود بقساوة القلب من وجهة نظرك ؟؟*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> يعني في الحالة دي يبان ادم مظلوم
> لانه بيعيش حالة صراع
> انه نفسه يكون عصري
> و في نفس الوقت مش قادر يطبق نظريات في مجتمع ذ مجتمعنا متخلف ؟؟؟؟؟​


بصى يآ موكى* آلموضوع مش تصنيف ظآلم ومظلوم*
آلإنسآن بيتولد بفطرة نقية سليمة .. وبعدين بتتشكل قنآعآته من أسرته آلأول وبعدهآ بيخرج للمجتمع بيكمل بآقى آلتشكيل

لكن فى آلنهآية ربنآ خلقنآ بـ " *عقل* "
بنيجى عند مرحلة آلنضج أو مآ يسمى سن آلرشد
وبيبقى عندنآ كآمل آلقدرة على آلتفريق بين آلصح وآلغلط وأحرآر فى إختيآرنآ
مثآل بسيط آلديآنة .. محدش بيختآر يتولد على عقيدة معينة
لكن دآ مآينفيش مسئوليته عن إختيآرهـ ليهآ فيمآ بعد .. ومآينفعش يبرر بإنهـ أتولد لقى نفسه بيتسستم عليهآ

فلو كآن شخص إزدوآجى أحيآناً *"* مثآل آدم *"* .. فدآ لإنه إختآر آلأنسب وآلأسهل ليه بدون مآ يفكر فى غيرهـ
ولو كآن شخص تآنى تغآضى عن حقوقه *"* زى حوآ *"* .. فدآ لإنهآ إستقرت على آلوضع ومآحولتش تطآلب و تغير




فـ آلإتنين أحرآر ..* وآلإتنين فى آلوضع دآ بيختآروهـ بنفسهم*
مش هقول ظآلم ومظلوم
بس دى نتيجة منطقية لأفعآلهم .. ومحدش يقدر يحرر شخص غير نفسه .. مآ لم يختآر آلعكس



*.،*

​


----------



## girgis2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ليه يا ادم لما بتدخل في حوار مع حوا و تبتدي المناقشة و انت مقتنع برأيك و *مش عارف تاخد منها ولا حق و لا باطل *
> 
> بتقولها الحوار خلص و اللي قولته هو اللي يتنفذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ليه مش بتقنعها و تحاولو توصلو لحل يرضي الطرفيييييين ​


*
مهو كون آدم مش بياخد حق ولا باطل دي مناورة من حواء انها لازم تطلع صح وعلى حق دايماااا في النهاية

ومسألة الاقناع دي بتعتمد على مدى معرفة وثقافة آدم ومدى معرفة حواء وقدرة كل منهم على توصيل وجهة نظره للآخر واقناعه بها وتعتمد برضة على مدى مرونة الطرفين في قبول الحل الوسط

لكن في النهاية برضة - من غير زعل يا أخت موكي - هقتبس هنا مشاركة ليا سابقة في موضوع آخر:

*


> *الغريب في الموضوع** ان الواحدة تدي نفسها الحق وتستميت على هذا الحق في انها انسانة متفردة متميزة بعيوبها قبل مميزاتها ولها اراده حرة كاملة في انها تقتنع بالنقد أو لا على حسب ما تراه هي منطقي لكي تقتنع بيه وكل واحدة وتفكيرها وقناعاتها الشخصية بقى
> 
> لكن لو الراجل جيه قال نفس الكلام كدة يبقى سنته طين*


 



moky قال:


> و هنأجل النقاش في حوار الكذب ده لحد الاتنهاء من موضوع الاول و هو اللف و الدوران
> و بعد الانتهاء من موضوع الهجوم
> و* تسلط الرجل*
> ​


*
ما مفهوم التسلط من وجهة نظرك ؟؟

المفروض ان مفهوم التسلط ده بيختلف من راجل للتاني ومن امرأة لأخرى وممكن راجل يقبل بشيء وراجل تاني لا يقبله أو العكس في حاجة تانية
مهو الراجل مش هيجي تفصيل مخصوص لحواء
الراجل ده بني آدم - شأنه شأن حواء - له اراده حرة فيما يقتنع بيه وفيما لا يقتنع بيه

هل حواء ترضى بأن تكون متفصلة بالظبط على مقاس آدم ؟؟ لا طبعاااا

ولكن الملاحظ ان حواء تريد أن يكون تفكير بنات جنسها كلهم واااحد

بل والأكثر من ذلك تريد تشكيل الرجل نفسه من وهو طفل (عجينة طرية) بما يتناسب معها بالضبط على مقاسها

طيب هل حواء تستحق ان الراجل - كبني آدم - يتشكل على مزاجها هي الى هذا الحد ؟؟؟
 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الفكرة حلوة بس عايزين لجنة محايدة تفصل بين الطرفين


----------



## girgis2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الفكرة حلوة بس عايزين لجنة محايدة تفصل بين الطرفين



*هههههههه
أعتقد ان حتى الآن صاحبة الموضوع هي الجهة المحايدة :smile01
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> فكرة كويسة
> لكن تحديد اللي بيضايق الانسان بشكل عام محتاج معرفة
> والتعبير عن المشاكل محتاج موهبة



عندك حق في دي 

الموضوع موهبة 

وانا الموضوع  اللي هحس انه محتاج مناقشة طويلة 

هعمله موضوع منفصل 

علشان ياخد حقه و مايتظلمش



> طبعاااا أنا مش صاحب موضوع لكن فضولي يدفعني للسؤال عن ما هو المقصود بقساوة القلب من وجهة نظرك ؟؟



لا طبعا 
مشاركتك معانا تديلك الحق في المناقشة و الاستفسار في كل حاجة 

امال هيبقى فيه حوار اذاي 

ده احنا هنستغلك ك ادم في الموضوع اسوء استغلال​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> بصى يآ موكى آلموضوع مش تصنيف ظآلم ومظلوم
> آلإنسآن بيتولد بفطرة نقية سليمة .. وبعدين بتتشكل قنآعآته من أسرته آلأول وبعدهآ بيخرج للمجتمع بيكمل بآقى آلتشكيل
> 
> لكن فى آلنهآية ربنآ خلقنآ بـ " عقل "
> ...



سيكرت الموضوع 
بقى بيتقاس بعادات و تقاليد المجتمع 

لو فيه مجتمع رجولي مثلا في العمل بيلاقي ادم كل اللي معاه بيتعاملو بطريقة اتربو عليها ذي طريقة سي السيد 

المعاشرات و الحاجات اللي اتربى عليها مش في يوم و ليله ممكن يختار و يتغير 
ده اللي بيغير دينه 
يا اما بتكون بمعجزة 
او بعد بحث و فترة كبيييييييرة جدا علشان يعرف و يختار و يفهم هو عايز ايه او هيرتاح في ايه 

مجرد الصراع بين حاجة هو عايز ينفذها او حاجة هو بيشوفها قدامه في كل لحظة 
و حاجة عاش عمره كله شايف والده بيعملها 
حاجة اتربى عليها مش سهل انه يغيرها 

كذلك حوا 
عايشة بتشوف مامتها راضية 
مش بتحاول تساعد ادم انه يغير من نفسه 
مش بتحاول تساعده 
مجرد واحدة راضية 
و طبعا مش بيكون الرضا عن اقتناع 
لا بيكون مجرد رضا بالواقع 

لكن كنفسية بتكون تعبانة 

بتشوف الافلام الاجنبي
بتشوف السن اذاي واخدة حقوقها تالت و متلت 
بتشوف ساعات جباروت من الست في بعض الاحيان 

و هي راضية و ساكتة 

صدقيني لو بصيتلها من منظور هتلاقي 
ان مجتمعنا بيظلم الاتنين
بطريقة تربية معينة اتسمت العادات و التقاليد

و يارتها صح 
لا دي غلط جدا 

مرسي سيكرت على مشاركتك و مستنياكي ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> مهو كون آدم مش بياخد حق ولا باطل دي مناورة من حواء انها لازم تطلع صح وعلى حق دايماااا في النهاية
> 
> ومسألة الاقناع دي بتعتمد على مدى معرفة وثقافة آدم ومدى معرفة حواء وقدرة كل منهم على توصيل وجهة نظره للآخر واقناعه بها وتعتمد برضة على مدى مرونة الطرفين في قبول الحل الوسط
> 
> ...




ساعات كتيييييير جدا 
الست بتحس انها مقهورة في مثلا 
اخرجي ماتخرجيش
البسي او ماتلبسيش 

اعملي و سوي
اتكلمي مع ده و ده لا 

و كأنها ذي ما بيقولو ناقصات عقل و دين 

الموضوع ده بيأثر عليها جدا 
و بيظهر في نقاشها 

لان ده الحاجة الوحيدة اللي ممكن تاخد حقها فيه 
لازم تظهر الكمال
العقل 
كل حاجة 
و لازم تدي لأدم كام غلطة و كام هجوووووووووووم 

بس ذي مانت قولت 

لو الراجل قادر يحتويها 
بكلام لطيف مرن 

مش اللي انا قولته يتعمل و مافيش نقاش 

البنت اكيد هتتعود على طريقة حوار معينة 
تقول وجهة نظرها و هو يقول  وجهة نظره 
من غير خنااااااق 
من غير كل واحد ما يحاول يبان ان هو الصح حتى ولو كان مقتنع انه غلط 

المشكلة في لغة الحوار 
من الطرفين 

واحد مصدع و عايز ينهي النقاش فا بينهيه ذي سي السيد 

وواحدة تانية لازم تبقى متمردة على الوضع 
و لازم تكون هي الصح وهو الغلط 

المشكلة في لغة الحوار المنعدمة 




> ما مفهوم التسلط من وجهة نظرك ؟؟
> 
> المفروض ان مفهوم التسلط ده بيختلف من راجل للتاني ومن امرأة لأخرى وممكن راجل يقبل بشيء وراجل تاني لا يقبله أو العكس في حاجة تانية
> مهو الراجل مش هيجي تفصيل مخصوص لحواء
> ...



مافيش حد مش بيسعى ان شريك حياته يبقى كامل 
و مافيش واحدة مش بتحلم بفارس الاحلام 
ومافيش واحد مش بيحلم ان شريكة حياته تكون كاملة مافيهاش غلطة ذي ما بيقولو 

لكن الواقع غير كد و هو ده اللي بيتعب 

الافلام و المسلسلات بيصنعو الابطال الخارقين اللي مافيش ذيهم على الارض

يعملو الراجل الرومانسي المتفهم اللي مش بيغلط 
اللي بيمشي في الشارع يلاقي الجيتار اترمى عليه علشان يغنلها 
و البنت تشوف ده و تبص لادم تلاقيه مشغول بمية حاجة وهي فين من ده 

تبتدي تعمل هجووووووووووووووم 

الراجل عايز الست في الوقت اللي بيبقى تعبان فيه من الشغل و القرف 
تحتويه و تصبره تقف جنبه 
وده حقه وده برده اللي بيشوفه في الافلام 

بس هما الاتنين محتاجين يقدرو اكتر 
يعرفو هي محتاجة ايه منه 
و ايه اللي يقدر يعمله و ايه اللي مايقدرش عليه 

و هو محتاج انه يحاول ينفذلها بعض متطلبتها 
اللي طبعا يقدر عليها 
مش هقولو احجزلها في يخت كل اسبوع 
و عشا رومانسي و سيب اللي في ايدك و روح هتلها ورد 

اللي يقدر عليه بس حسسها انك ممكن تكون بطل واقعي 
في حياتها 

مش بس سي السيد 

الواقع اللي لازم نرضى بيه 
هو ان ماينفعش نفصل حد على مزاجنا 
بس هنلاقي اللي يناسبنا 
و بايدينا نغير بعض للاحسن​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> الفكرة حلوة بس عايزين لجنة محايدة تفصل بين الطرفين



هههههههههههههه

بحاول على قد ماقدر

بس محتاجينك معانا 
تدي زوبة زقة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

مستنية مشاركاتك ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> هههههههه
> أعتقد ان حتى الآن صاحبة الموضوع هي الجهة المحايدة




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خايفة لبعد كدة تيجي تغنيلي كلهم بيقولو كدة في الاول هههههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> سيكرت الموضوع
> بقى بيتقاس بعادات و تقاليد المجتمع
> 
> لو فيه مجتمع رجولي مثلا في العمل بيلاقي ادم كل اللي معاه بيتعاملو بطريقة اتربو عليها ذي طريقة سي السيد
> ...


طيب حبيبتى فين فى آللى قولتهـ .. مختلف مع آللى قولتيه  ..؟

كل آلقصة إن نفسى* نخرج من إطآر آلبحث عن آلجآنى وآلمجنى عليه*
آلظآلم وآلمظلوم

لإنه ببسآطة سبب آلعقدة كلهآ
وبيخلى آلموصَف بآلظآلم يآخد مبآدرة هجومية فى آلمطلق للدفآع عن نفسه بدون آلتفكير فى آلأصلح بموضوعية ..
 وآلموصَف بآلمظلوم مشيل كل مشآكله وعيوبه لغيرة بجملة آلظلم 


حآجة تآنية مهمة
*مفيش حد بيغير حد يآ موكى*
ممكن آهـ يشجعه لمآ يحآول يتغير لكن بدون قنآعة دآخلية فى وجوب آلتغيير مش هيحصل
سوآء مع آدم أو حوآ



وآسفة لوكلآمى يبآن تقيل شوية
بس دآ لإن هدف موضوعكـ إننآ نتعلم نحل بجد
*وآلحل مش هيجى غير بتغيير كل وآحد لنفسه بنفسه*
وقتهآ آلدآيرة هتوسع وهتعم على آلكل
وصدقينى عآرفة إن دآ مش سهل وآلقنآعآت مش بتتغير ببسآطة
لكن فى آلنهآية لآ يصح إلآ آلصحيح


وآسفة بجد على إطآلتى يآ قمرآية



 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> طيب حبيبتى فين فى آللى قولتهـ .. مختلف مع آللى قولتيه ..؟
> 
> كل آلقصة إن نفسى نخرج من إطآر آلبحث عن آلجآنى وآلمجنى عليه
> آلظآلم وآلمظلوم
> ...



اول حاجة انتي تطولي براحتك 

الموضوع ده علشان ذي مانتي قولتي 
نواجه و نعرف الاسباب 
علشان نعرف نتغير 

لازم كل واحد يقول قناعته و تفكيره 

و الا مش هنوصل لحل 
و هنفضل في صراع مش بينتهي

تاني حاجة انا مقتنعة جدا 
ان لازم التغيير يكون من داخل الانسان 

بس لو مافيش عوامل خارجية بتساعده هيضعف

لازم ناس تشجعه 
ذي مانتي قولتي 

مرسي يا حببتي على مشاركتك 

و مستنياكي تردي على باقي المشاركات 
لاني اكيد هتعلم من رد و رأي كل واحد واحدة منكم​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2012)

احنا نروح القسم :smile01:smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> احنا نروح القسم :smile01:smile01


ههههههـ
قسم .. وأنآ إللى كنت بقول مفيش غير توأمتى آللى هتنصفنى

*مآكنش آلعشآ يآ دوكـ* 




*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ
> قسم .. وأنآ إللى كنت بقول مفيش غير توأمتى آللى هتنصفنى
> 
> *مآكنش آلعشآ يآ دوكـ*
> ...



ههههه لا ياحبيبى ما انتى هتتنصفى هناك , هتتنصفى لما يبانلك صاحب :ura1::ura1:
وانا معاكى طبعا ده احنا توأم


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه لا ياحبيبى ما انتى هتتنصفى هناك , هتتنصفى لما يبانلك صاحب :ura1::ura1:
> وانا معاكى طبعا ده احنا توأم


ههههههـ *إذآ كآن كدهـ معلشى* :t23:

بس نآخد موكى معآنآ ... دى صآحبة موضوع *ولآزم نكرمهآ *:smile01


 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> ههههههـ إذآ كآن كدهـ معلشى
> 
> بس نآخد موكى معآنآ ... دى صآحبة موضوع ولآزم نكرمهآ



ايه الكرم ده كله يا سيكرت 

طيب انتو توأم انا مالي بقى ههههههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ايه الكرم ده كله يا سيكرت
> 
> طيب انتو توأم انا مالي بقى ههههههههههه​


هههههـ دهـ حب طبعاً يآ موكى :t23:

زى حب آلشرطة للشعب كدآ .. آللى هنشوفه هنآكـ بنفسنآ :smile01
 

 

*.،*​ 

​


----------



## Abu Nezar (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ممممممم 
بكره البنت المدخنة فقط لا غير 
ومشكورة عالطرح المميز


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> هههههـ دهـ حب طبعاً يآ موكى undefined
> 
> زى حب آلشرطة للشعب كدآ .. آللى هنشوفه هنآكـ بنفسنآ



انا ملاحظة ان الضماير عندك عايزة تتظبط يا سيكرت 

اسمها هتشوفوه بنفسكم ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا بحب الشرطة جدا 
الشرطة و الشعب ايد واحدة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> ممممممم
> بكره البنت المدخنة فقط لا غير
> ومشكورة عالطرح المميز



ابو نذار 
اول حاجة منور المنتدى 

تاني حاجة يعني انت مافيش حاجة بتضايقك من معاملات حوا ؟؟؟

احنا في الموضوع ده بنحاور اذاي 
نحاول نوصل لحلول 
تقرب المسافات بين ادم و حوا 

اما مشكلة البنت المدخنة دي 
فهي بتنطبق على الراجل و الست 

في مجتمعنا اللي حط تقالي و قواعد تسمح للراجل يعمل كل حاجة و البنت 
ماتعملش و ماتسويش 

بس الغلط غلط ايا كان للراجل او للست 

مش معنى كدة اني بقول للبنات تدخن كنوع من المساواة لا طبعا 
بس بقول ان ياريت الراجل هو اللي يبطل تدخين 

لان الغلط غلط ايا كان لادم او لحوا 

منتظرة مشاركاتك معانا 
​


----------



## Abu Nezar (3 أكتوبر 2012)

صديقتي الغالية اذا بدنا نبلش مقارنة ما رح نتفق على شي 

لان المشكلة مشكلة مجتمع

الشباب لازملون اصلاح اكتر من الصبايا بكتير

انا مؤركل بس مابدخن وانا نفسي ضد هالشي 

أنا ضد التدخين اذا كان للشباب او للصبايا 

وبكره المدخنة لان ما بحب ريحة الدخان لا أكتر ولا أقل 

أما بموضوع اذا بكره شي تاني فبكره كتير إشيا 

بس ما فينا نغيرا لان الشخص ابن بيئتو 

متل طبع العصبية او العناد عند شخص ما ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> صديقتي الغالية اذا بدنا نبلش مقارنة ما رح نتفق على شي
> 
> لان المشكلة مشكلة مجتمع
> 
> ...




لا طبعا 
احنا مش بنحط مقارنة 

كل الحكاية ان حضرتك قولت انك بتكره المراة المدخنة 

و حضرتك قولت انك بتكره رائحة الدخان عموما 

فكان من الاولى انك مش تخص المراة بهذا الشئ لانه مكروه بالنسبالك بالنسبة 
للراجل او للست 


تاني حاجة الانسان ابن بيئته صحيح 
بس ممكن يتغير 

و الا كانت فضلت الحياة بدائية ذي ما هي 

كل حاجة بتتغير مافيشحاجة ثابتة 

و في الموضوع ده بنحاول نواجه بمعنى 

كل مانشوف الغلطات قدامنا واضحة كل مانكون قادرين على التغيير 

لكن كل ما ننكرها و نبعدها كل ما هتكبر المشاكل و الصراع يستمر 

حضرتك ذكرت العصبية و العند و هنتناقش فيهم اكيد ..........

متشكرة جدا لمتابعة حضرتك 
و مستنية باقي مشاركاتك معانا ​


----------



## Abu Nezar (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ادم يدخل يقول انا بضايق من حوا لما بتعمل كذا و كذا و كذا
> ​​



مزبوط ما كان لازم خص الصبايا بشغلة الدخان
بس انا آدم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وأكيد متابع موضوعك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> ادم يدخل يقول انا بضايق من حوا لما بتعمل كذا و كذا و كذا
> 
> مزبوط ما كان لازم خص الصبايا بشغلة الدخان
> بس انا آدم
> وأكيد متابع موضوعك



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش قصدي كل الحكاية 
ان حضرتك قولت انك بتضايق من ريحة الدخان بصفة عامة 

فحضرتك خصيت البنات بالنقطة دي 

مع ان التدخين غلط للبنت و للراجل 

مستنية مشاركة حضرتك ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مش بحب المراة
النكدية 
والحشرية
والمفترية
...............الخ


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه ده مفيش دم يعنى ؟ :smile02:smile02


----------



## girgis2 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> ساعات كتيييييير جدا
> الست بتحس انها مقهورة في مثلا
> اخرجي ماتخرجيش
> البسي او ماتلبسيش
> ...




*هو الشعور ده صعب فعلاااا بس الراجل مش بيفكر كدة في حواء
يعني لما يقول لحواء مثلاااا بلاش تكلمي ده فدا مش شرط انه مش واثق فيها (عقلاااا وديناااا) ولكن هو مش واثق في الشخص ده نفسه

لأنه ممكن يكون شخص معروف عنه انه مش كويس مثلاااا

أو مثلاااا تكون ست معاشرتها مضره ليها أو حتى ليهم هما الاتنين وعلاقتهم مع بعض لأنها بتديلها أفكار ونصائح تزود المشاكل مش تقللها بينهم كزوجين وتخرب البيت

حاجة تانية كمان:

ربنا خلق الدنيا والكون ده كله بنظام وأوصانا أن نخضع للسلطات بشكل عام لعدم التمرد على كل شيء والفوضى

ربنا بيقول الرجل هو رأس المرأة وكاهن البيت والمسئول الأول عنه

ولما  يجي يقول لحواء بلاش اللبس ده مثلاااا لأنه غير لائق بنا كمسيحيين يبقى  المفروض تطيعه في ده لأن ده جزء من طاعتها لربنا أولاااا قبل جوزها

وحتى لو فرضنا ناس مش مسيحيين:

هل مش من حق الزوج انه يقول لمراته بلاش اللبس ده مثلاااا

دي مراته يعني أمرها يهمه
مش واحدة ماشية في الشارع وهو ملهوش دعوة بيها انشالله لو مشيت على ايديها ورجليها حتى :smile02

عارفه امتى فعلاااا الست المفروض توقف وقفه ضد الراجل وتقوله لأ للتحكمات دي ؟؟

لو الراجل طلع سي السيد زي ما بتقولي (بس سي السيد بجد بقى) واللي صوره نجيب محفوظ:
يعني هو الرجل الأناني الازدواجي الذي يحرم على غيره ما يحلله لنفسه

لكن لو راجل تكوينه وشخصيته راجل محافظ وعاااادل مع نفسه أولاااا قبل أن يكون مع غيره يبقى لا يصح أن نطلق عليه أوصاف جميلة جدااا :smile01 زي:
ده راجل غير متحضر أو ده راجل متخلف أو ده سي السيد .....الخ


* 


> الموضوع ده بيأثر عليها جدا
> و بيظهر في نقاشها
> 
> لان ده الحاجة الوحيدة اللي ممكن تاخد حقها فيه
> ...


 

*مهو  عشان كدة أغلب الحوارات دي بتنتهي بالفشل لأن مفيش فرصة لآدم بالشكل ده في  الحوار أو انه يشرح موقفه فبينهي الحوار على طول معاها بسبب كلامها  **الكتير ده وهجومها

* 


> بس ذي مانت قولت
> 
> لو الراجل قادر يحتويها
> بكلام لطيف مرن


 

*مش عارف ليه عندي احساس بأن الكلام ده يعتمد على حواء أكتر لأنها لازم تكون مرنة شوية وتديله فرصة للكلام*





> مش اللي انا قولته يتعمل و مافيش نقاش
> 
> البنت اكيد هتتعود على طريقة حوار معينة
> تقول وجهة نظرها و هو يقول  وجهة نظره
> ...


 





> مافيش حد مش بيسعى ان شريك حياته يبقى كامل
> و مافيش واحدة مش بتحلم بفارس الاحلام
> ومافيش واحد مش بيحلم ان شريكة حياته تكون كاملة مافيهاش غلطة ذي ما بيقولو
> 
> ...


 

*متفق معاكي في الكلام ده

بس هل في رضا وقناعة بالواقع ؟؟

* 


> الراجل عايز الست في الوقت اللي *بيبقى تعبان فيه من الشغل و القرف
> تحتويه و تصبره تقف جنبه *
> وده حقه وده برده اللي بيشوفه في الافلام




*لا
ده بقى مش كلام أفلام ده كلام الانجيل لما بيقول معييين نظير ولما يقول خلقت المرأة لأجل الرجل:
*
*  كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 11 العدد 9 ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة بل المرأة من أجل الرجل.
*

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...fseer-Resalat-Koronthos-1__01-Chapter-11.html
* 
وفي الحقيقة أنا مش عارف ليه المرأة مش قادره تحتوي الرجل

هل لأنها فاض بها الكيل حتى انفجرت من الأهل أو من الزوج نفسه ؟؟ ولا تفكيرها اتغير وبقت تفكر في نفسها أكتر ؟؟
*



> بس هما الاتنين محتاجين يقدرو اكتر
> يعرفو هي محتاجة ايه منه
> و ايه اللي يقدر يعمله و ايه اللي مايقدرش عليه
> 
> ...




*ياريت تتكلمي في النقطة دي أكتر عشان نفهم حواء بشكل أفضل*





> الواقع اللي لازم نرضى بيه
> هو ان ماينفعش نفصل حد على مزاجنا
> *بس هنلاقي اللي يناسبنا *
> و بايدينا نغير بعض للاحسن


*شكرااا على المناقشة المفيدة 
* 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> مش بحب المراة
> النكدية
> والحشرية
> والمفترية
> ...............الخ



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شاعر يا فنان 

بس مافيش ست مش كدة ههههههههههههههه

تابع الموضوع معانا يا سمير يمكن تلاقي حل 

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> هو الشعور ده صعب فعلاااا بس الراجل مش بيفكر كدة في حواء
> يعني لما يقول لحواء مثلاااا بلاش تكلمي ده فدا مش شرط انه مش واثق فيها (عقلاااا وديناااا) ولكن هو مش واثق في الشخص ده نفسه
> 
> لأنه ممكن يكون شخص معروف عنه انه مش كويس مثلاااا
> ...



تعليقي على اول نقطة 

حضرتك تعرف ان الست لما بتحس ان زوجها او خطيبها مش بيغير عليها و بيخاف عليها 
ممكن الموضوع ده يؤدي لفشل العلاقة بينهم 

يعني اقرب حاجة اغنية نانسي عجرم 

بتقوله 

ماقدرش اقولك غير عليا او هاتلي هديه هههههههههههههه

بمعنى الست تحب اوووووووووووووي غيرة الراجل عليها و خوفه عليها 

بتبقى في قمة فرحتها لما تشوف شكله و هو خايف عليها 

ولو قعد فترة مش بيعمل كدة ممكن تخلق موقف علشان تحس بخوفه عليها و غيرته 

الحكاية ان الراجل لو شرحلها ببساطة هو عايزها تعمل كدة ليه ذي ما حضرتك كنت بتشرح اكيد الوضع هيختلف 

ممكن يقولها الست دي مش كويسة ممكن تعمل كذا و كذا 

او الانسان ده مش كويس انا عارف عنه كذا و كذا و كذا 

خلي بالك 

لكن الاسلوب مايبقاش اوامر 


في كلمة حلوة اوووووووووووي بيقولها الراجل يخلي الست تعمل اللي هو عايزه 

يقولها يا حببتي انا بقولك كدة علشان خاطر خايف عليكي و في الاول و الاخر القرار قرارك انا مش هضغط عليكي و لا هأمرك بحاجة كل الحكاية اني خايف عليكي 

يا نهار ابيض 

يخليها تعمل كل حاجة بس باسلوب ساحر 
الست دايما بتحب كدة 

مش بتحب تحس انها بتتأمر وبس
لازم تقتنع و لازم الاسلوب يكون حلوووو كمان

اما موضوع سي السيد فهو فعلا موجود كتييييييير جدا و ده اللي بيظهر للمرأة 
على الاقل من حواره معاها 
ذي ما قولت ممكن يكون هو خايف عليها بس اسلوبه خلاها
تحس انهها حاجة هو بيتحكم فيها 


واي ست في الدنيا بتتمنى الراجل المحافظ العادل 
اللي يخاف عليها و يحميها 
بس مش بأسلوب سي السيد 



​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> مهو عشان كدة أغلب الحوارات دي بتنتهي بالفشل لأن مفيش فرصة لآدم بالشكل ده في الحوار أو انه يشرح موقفه فبينهي الحوار على طول معاها بسبب كلامها الكتير ده وهجومها



بيتهيألي لو كان هو قالها او حذرها من ايه بالراحة و من غير تحكمات 

كان الحوار هيخلص من قبل ما يبتدي 

ده غير انه هيبقى حوار لذيذ جدا 

لانها بعد كدة هتعد تدلع عليه هههههههههههههههه

و هتكون مبسووووووووطة جدا 

بخوفه عليها و كلامه ليها و هدوءه و حكمته 




> مش عارف ليه عندي احساس بأن الكلام ده يعتمد على حواء أكتر لأنها لازم تكون مرنة شوية وتديله فرصة للكلام



صدقني انت عندك حق 
بس لو المرونة من الطرفين و كل طرف بيدي للتاني
الفرصة انه يتكلم و يعبر عن احساسه بهدوء 
و بيديله مساحة و يحسسه انه سامعه و حاسس بيه قبل ما يكون فاهمه 

الموضوع هيختلف تماما 

هتبقى ذي ما بيطلقو عليها 

علاقة راقية




> متفق معاكي في الكلام ده
> 
> بس هل في رضا وقناعة بالواقع ؟؟



بالتأكيد لو العلاقة مبنية على الوضوح من الاول 
من غير كذب و تمثيل
يعني مش قبل الجواز هي سندريلا و هو الامير 
و بعد الجواز هي الغفيرة و هو الغفير هههههههههههههههههههه

يعني لو هو من الاساس مفهمها الواقع و ان الحياة مش هتبقى ال 24 ساعة حب في حب 
و يقولها انا ممكن مانزلش الشغل علشان اعد معاكي 
و يقولها هكلمك كل دقيقة يا بيبي 

و هي تقوله عمري ماهتغير 
وهتيجي تلاقيني كل يوم احلى من نانسي عجرم هههههههههههههه

و بعد كدة يتفاجؤو بحاجات تانية خالص بعد الجواز 
و مسؤوليات و شغل و اطفال 

مش بقول انهم مايكونوش رومانسيين و محافظين على علاقة الحب اللي بينهم 
بس اصلا يكونوا عارفين الواقع و عايشينه ولو في احلام و افلام مع بعض يحاولو يحققوها في الواقع 

مش يكونو عايشين في الاحلام و بعد الجواز يصحو على الواقع 

اكيد ساعتها مش هيكون في رضا 


​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شاعر يا فنان
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى
امممممممم
متابع الموضوع
لالالا الحل وهو الواحد يعيش 
كدابدون زواج طالما
الاتنين بيحصل بينهم مشاكل
وعلى اتافةالامور
بلقى الواحد يعيش كدا ارحم
وافضل بيبقى واخد حية لكن
بعد الجواز قولى يارحمن يارحيم 
على اللى بيحصل بينهم من مشاكل
والى كل رجل عيش بحرية بدون زوجة نكدية
حشرية مفترية عنداية اتحداك لو عيشت معها 
مية مية هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا بكره في ادم عنده وخيانته وعدم تقديرو للمراه 

موضوعك جميل ياموكي 
*


----------



## Abu Nezar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بكره في ادم عنده وخيانته وعدم تقديرو للمراه *
> 
> * موضوعك جميل ياموكي *


كل التحية والمحبة والاحترام لرايك صديقتي 

العناد موجود بنسبة كبيرة بين النساء والرجال وصفة ما بتتغير يعني الطبع غلب التطبع وانا كمان بكره هالصفة بالجنسين

أما الزوج لما يخون زوجتو رح يخونها مع سيدة أخرى وبالتالي الخيانة بتكون من الطرفين 

اما مسألة عدم تقدير المرأة فبرأيي الشخصي وليس العام 
انو هالشي موجود بنسبة كبيرة بالمجتمع الاسلامي لان الشخص مسموح يتزوج  4وما رح يفرق معو
وبنسبة أخف بمجتمعنا المسيحي والشخص يبدا من  نفسو 
يعني ولا مرة حسيت انو أبي قلل من تقدير امي او محبتا او احتراما
ولا انا قللت من تقدير اخوتي البنات او أمي 

عذرا عالتطفل بس حبيت اعطي رايي بالموضوع 

ومشكورة موكي عالموضوع والمساحة الجميلة للنقاش والتعبير عن الرأي*




*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع مميز
شكراا
----------------
لو سبق أى نقاش محبه وود ومناقشه من أجل المناقشه لا للعند أو الهزار
والكيد فى الآخر لأجل الكيد ذاته
لن تبقى هناك أى مشكله
ولكن
مادام هناك حياه ... يلزم أن يكون هناك خلاف وأختلاف فى وجهات النظر
------------------------
خلصت بيانى
والله المستعان .. الجيش الوطن


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> لا
> ده بقى مش كلام أفلام ده كلام الانجيل لما بيقول معييين نظير ولما يقول خلقت المرأة لأجل الرجل:
> 
> كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 11 العدد 9 ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة بل المرأة من أجل الرجل.
> ...



مافيش كلام بعد كلام الانجيل طبعا 

اما بالنسبة لسؤالك

عن احتواء المرأة للرجل 

مشكلة الاحتواء دي 
بقت عند الطرفين 

ذي ماقولت قبل كدة هو مش قادر يخليها 
تحس انه الراجل المتفاهم اللي بيفهما و بيحس بيها 
هو فارس احلامها 
اللي لو عادت حياتها مية مرة هتختاره برده 

و هي مابقتش تقدر ظروف الحياة اللي بيشوفها ادم في شغله
و التعب و القرف اللي بيعانيه كل يوم علشان خاطر تعيش مرتاحة 
عايزاه يبقى سوبر مان 

يبقى الرومانسي اللي طول الوقت بيعملها مفاجات ذي الافلام 
و في نفس الوقت بيشتغل و بيجبلها كل حاجة هي عايزاها 

ممكن تبقى تستورده من الفضاء بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

الاحتواء ده بيجي لما يكون الاتنين فاهمين بعض اوي 
و بيحسو ببعض 
لو هو عارفها و عارف هي بتحب ايه و بتكره ايه 
بتحب يعاملها اذاي 

اذاي وقت تعبها وحزنها يهديها 
اذاي لما تكون محتاجو حاجة مادية وهو مش قادر يجيبها او ظروفه مش سامحة يعوضها عنها معنويا 
بكلام كويس
بمعاملة لطيقة 

و هي برده لما تكون فهماه و عارفاه وقت تعبو بيكون عامل اذاي
ماتضغطش عليه 
تقوله كلام يشجعه و يصبره 
تساعده انه يستحمل 

المشكلة دلوقتي ان كله فاكر ان شوية الرومانسية اللي قبل الجواز دول بيخلو الحياة بمبي 

بعد كدة بتحصل نصايب 
انهم خدو بعض من غير مايعرفو بعض 
خدو بعض على حبة المشاعر و العواطف اللي كانت بينهم 

الاحتواء ده بيجي من مشاركة كبيييييييرة جدا 

و لما بيبقى قليل مش بيبقى نتيجة الانانية او غيره لا بيبقى نتيجة 
عدم فهم الانسان لما يحتاجه الاخر منه 



> ياريت تتكلمي في النقطة دي أكتر عشان نفهم حواء بشكل أفضل



انا بحاول في كل نقطة صدقني ابين حوا بتكون محتاجة ايه من ادم 
و اكيد هتكلم في النقطة دي باستفاضة

على قد حالاتي يعني 



> شكرااا على المناقشة المفيدة



انا اللي بجد متشكرة 

و مستنياك تاني 
اوعى تغير المحطة ههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> ههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى
> امممممممم
> متابع الموضوع
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صدقني اللي بيحصل ده نتيجة التسرع 
في الاختيار

و ان احنا مش بنخلي ربنا يختار معانا 

لكن الاختيار لما بيكون صح 

انسى بجد 

الحياة بتبقى بجد جميلة 

حتى لو فيها مشاكل 

لان مافيش حياة من غير مشاكل

بس بيقدرو يتخطوها هما الاتنين 

و بيعيشو بجد حياة حلوة 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك 

و متشكرة على متابعتك يا سمير 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> انا بكره في ادم عنده وخيانته وعدم تقديرو للمراه
> 
> موضوعك جميل ياموكي



مرسي يا حببتي بجد 

و بالنسبة للعند فهو موجود في الطرفين 

ساعات الست بتكون عنادية جدا 

الخيانة برده موجودة في الطرفين 
اينعم هي موجودة بنسبة اكبر في الرجال الا انها موجودة برده في النساء

و عدم تقديره للمرأد ده اللي احنا بنتكلم فيه و بنقول اسبابه 


و طبعا هنتكلم في النقط دي بأستفاضضة بعد كدة 

انا بسجل كل نقطة لا تقلقي يا حببتي 

مرسي لمشاركتك 

و مستنية المتابعة و المشاركة تاني 

اكيد هنستفاد منك كتييييييير​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> كل التحية والمحبة والاحترام لرايك صديقتي
> 
> العناد موجود بنسبة كبيرة بين النساء والرجال وصفة ما بتتغير يعني الطبع غلب التطبع وانا كمان بكره هالصفة بالجنسين
> 
> ...



طبعا حضرتك اللي مشكور لمشاركتك و نقاشك اللي اكيد هنستفاد منه 

بس النقطة اللي انا ظللتها دي انا مش فاهماها ممكن حضرتك توضحهالي تاني معلش 

و ياريت حضرتك تشارك معانا ديما 

احنا عايزين هنا الرأي و الرأي الاخر 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> موضوع مميز
> شكراا
> ----------------
> لو سبق أى نقاش محبه وود ومناقشه من أجل المناقشه لا للعند أو الهزار
> ...



كلامك صح جدا استاذ نهيسي 

و مافيش حياة من غير مشاكل 
ومافيش حياة من غير اختلاف 

بس اهم حاجة الاختلاف مايسببش لصراع 
او هدم العلاقة 

ذي ما حضرتك قولت كل ما الحوار يكون راقي 
و كل طرف بيسمع الاخر 
و يحاول يفهم هو محتاج ايه 

و يبتدي ينفذ 
كل ما الحياة هتتحول للافضل 
و كل ما الطرفين هيفهمو بعض اكتر

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هاااااااااااااي عليكم
> 
> بقالي فترة شايفة الصراع بين الشباب و البناتيت
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
بصي ما تصدقيش اللي بتشوفيه من المصاطب
في مثل بيقول ضرب الحبيب زبيب
0(زبيب)اي العنب المجفف..
بيضربوا عشان يلفت نظره
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

> ههههههههههههههه
> بصي ما تصدقيش اللي بتشوفيه من المصاطب
> في مثل بيقول ضرب الحبيب زبيب
> 0(زبيب)اي العنب المجفف..
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدق صح 

بس انت دخلت المصيدة برجلك 

انت كدة سجلت معانا 

يعني هتدخل و تدينا رأيك و ترد على اتهامات حوا 

ماشي ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدق صح
> 
> ...



ايوه بس الحوارات دي بتتعبني 
عارفة ليه مع اني اجيد الكلام المصري
الا اني بتعب في اشياء مش بفهمها عشان كده 
كنت دايماً ادخل لما اشوف كده اهرب من جديد
وهكذا دواليك..
هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2012)

وملاحظة اخرى

اللي منزل هنا  مثلاً المصطبة النسائية
هي شاعرة بالفطرة 
وكلماتها رومانسية وعذبة
ده اول دليل..على انه المصطبة فيها ريحة من الرومانس
هههههههه
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

> ايوه بس الحوارات دي بتتعبني
> عارفة ليه مع اني اجيد الكلام المصري
> الا اني بتعب في اشياء مش بفهمها عشان كده
> كنت دايماً ادخل لما اشوف كده اهرب من جديد
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ده انا ساعات بحس انك بتعرف مصري احسن مني يا كليمو 

ده انت لسة حتى قايلي مثل مصري 

ضرب الحبيب ذي اكل الذبيب ههههههههههههههههه

ادخل بس وو شارك و الحاجة اللي انت مش هتفهامها في الكلام قوللي بس وانا 

هكتبها باللغة العربية الفصحى 
مع اني ماليش فيها اوي

بس شارك انت بس 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

> وملاحظة اخرى
> 
> اللي منزل هنا مثلاً المصطبة النسائية
> هي شاعرة بالفطرة
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مش تقلق انا ناسية هنا كل  حاجة و مش فاكرة 

غير الحوار و المناقشة 

علشان بجد عايزة استفيد منكم 

و اعرف حاجات ماكنتش اعرفها 

فا بجد مستنية مشاركتك 

اكيد هستفاد منها​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ماشي اول ما ينزل رد ندخل
هههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

هنبتدي بتاني نقطة من اتهامات حوا ل ادم ....................

و هي 



الكذب ​


بنت الكنيسة من الصفات اللي بتشوفها في كل راجل 


الكذب 


محتاجين رد من ادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا ترى ده صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا ترى ادم مايقدرش مايكذبش 

و ايه الدوافع اللي بتخليه يكذب 


و لا ده مجرد اتهام و في رجال كتييييييير مش بيكذبو ؟؟؟؟؟؟

و في كذب ابيض بالنسبة لادم 

و لا الكذب كذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عايزين نتكلم بأستفاضة عن هذا الاتهام 

و هل برده دي حاجة موجودة في الراجل و الست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و بالنسب بتكون موجودة اكتر في الراجل ام لا 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هنبتدي بتاني نقطة من اتهامات حوا ل ادم ....................
> 
> و هي
> 
> ...


بصلى يا موكى انا من راى ان الكذب مش صفة فى ادم لوحده علشان كدا منقدرش نظلمه فيها الكذب ده موجود فى كل انسان 
سواء رجل او ست واكيد بيرجع لاسباب معينة ​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صدقني اللي بيحصل ده نتيجة التسرع
> في الاختيار
> ...


لالا بجد انا مستحقش اتابع موضوعك الجميل دا
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

> لالا بجد انا مستحقش اتابع موضوعك الجميل دا
> ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى



تابع انت بس ومالكش دعوة 

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكران
واحب ارد على حكاية الكذب
اول لوفى اتنين مرتبطين 
بدون خطوبة او جواز ....الخ
فى الحالة دى خصوص لو البنت جميلة 
انا بكرها البنت الجميلة لعدد
اسباب او شهرهم الكذب
يعنى بمعنى اصح تمشى مع فلان وعلان
وبما انها جميلة هتزرع فتنية وتقول كلام محصلش
دا اللى بكرهة فى حؤا امال بقى لوكانت جواز
امممممممممم
الرجالة
بقى 
بصى فى الحالة دى الكذب 
فى حالةمن الاتنين
اولا معروف عند الرجالةبتعبر عن مشاعرها
بطرق غير مباشرة
وبى اى وسيلة ممكنة 
يعنى ممكن يكدب عليها بطريقة عجيبة علشان يعبرلها
عن شعورة بيها وانو بيحبها
الحالة التانية دىمن الشباب الصايع
اللى عايز يفرض عضلاتة قدام اصحابو 
وانو خلاص بقالو موزة يميشى معها
بكلمك من واقع خبرتى
مع الشباب اللى عيشت وسطهم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Abu Nezar قال:


> كل التحية والمحبة والاحترام لرايك صديقتي
> 
> العناد موجود بنسبة كبيرة بين النساء والرجال وصفة ما بتتغير يعني الطبع غلب التطبع وانا كمان بكره هالصفة بالجنسين
> 
> ...


مشكور اخي عالتعليق
ومفيش تطفل ولا حاجه احنا هنا بنتناقش في موضوع موكي الرائع
بس صدقني الرجاله فعلا مبيعرفوش يقدروا المراءه كويس
وسيبك من موضوع الام والاخوات البنات  وكده
لان مفيش حد مش هيقدر مامته واخواته ..
بس انا هنا بتكلم علي عدم تقدير الرجل لخطيبته او زوجته اللي هي شرريكه حياته يعني
بص مهما قادت صوابعها ال 10 شمع 
برضو مش بيقدرها ولا هيقدرها ولا هيعرف يقدرها للاسف ..
معلش اصل انا موضوع عدم التقدير ده عاملي فوبيه بعيد عنك :fun_lol:



moky قال:


> مرسي يا حببتي بجد
> 
> و بالنسبة للعند فهو موجود في الطرفين
> 
> ...


عندك حق في نقطه الخيانه والعناد
بالعلم انهم موجودين بنسبه اكبر في الرجاله بدون شك .
بس انا زي ماقولت واتكيت علي عدم التقدير 
عايزاكي تتكلمي بأستفاضه وخدي رراحتك عالاخر وانا معاكي
عشان نقطه عدم التقدير دي غيظاني اوي الصراحه




متبعاكي ياقمره:love34:


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> طبعا حضرتك اللي مشكور لمشاركتك و نقاشك اللي اكيد هنستفاد منه
> 
> بس النقطة اللي انا ظللتها دي انا مش فاهماها ممكن حضرتك توضحهالي تاني معلش
> 
> ...



أكيد رح شارك وانا نوهت سابقا اني متابع موضوعك لانو موضوع اجتماعي مهم 
.ومن عيوني انا رح فهمك النقطة ركزي معي

النقطة هي (الخيانة)
اولا رح صنف الرجل والمرأة الى نوعيات
 باللون الاصفر هم ست و رجل خونة 
وبالاورانج ست ورجل شرفاء

لما الرجل يخون الست (زوجتو)
مش رح يخونها مع ست تانية ؟
'طب الست  دي مش عندا رجل(زوجها)؟
فبالتالي الست دي كمان خانت الرجل (زوجها)
كما الرجل خان الست  (زوجتو)

فالخيانة متبادة ومن الطرفين 

نشالله تكون وصلت الفكرة :flowers:​


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مشكور اخي عالتعليق
> ومفيش تطفل ولا حاجه احنا هنا بنتناقش في موضوع موكي الرائع
> بس صدقني الرجاله فعلا مبيعرفوش يقدروا المراءه كويس
> وسيبك من موضوع الام والاخوات البنات  وكده
> ...





بص مهما قادت صوابعها ال 10 شمع 
 برضو مش بيقدرها ولا هيقدرها ولا هيعرف يقدرها للاسف ..

هالرجل لي عم تحكي عنو انت عندو مشكلة مع نفسو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 بس مانا قاعدة لان مو كل  الرجال  هيك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





عشان نقطه عدم التقدير دي غيظاني اوي الصراحه



​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

موكى رجعتلك تانى بحاجة افتكرتها 
هى طبعا صفة ممكن تبقا فى ولد او بنت 
بس انا بصراحة بشوفها اكتر فى الولاد وهى 
Mr. know it all بمعنى انه العارف كل حاجة يعرف كل حاجة فى الكون يعرف حتى نفسك انتى وافكارك واحلامك ومصلحتك اكتر منك انتى شخصيا لانه راجل فهو طبعا اكيد مؤكد اذكى منك وبيفهم اكتر منك :fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Abu Nezar قال:


> بص مهما قادت صوابعها ال 10 شمع
> برضو مش بيقدرها ولا هيقدرها ولا هيعرف يقدرها للاسف ..
> 
> هالرجل لي عم تحكي عنو انت عندو مشكلة مع نفسو
> ...


  لا انا مش عندي مشكله مع حد
بس انا بشوف في كل الرجاله معندهمش تقدير للمراة
او بلاش اقول كل الرجاله
بس يكاد يكون معظمهم


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2012)

> شكران
> واحب ارد على حكاية الكذب
> اول لوفى اتنين مرتبطين
> بدون خطوبة او جواز ....الخ
> ...



بص يا سمير سامحني اني بفهم بطئ شوية 

انا اللي فهمتو ان الراجل بيكذب علشان يوصل للبنت اللي

هو عايزها 

و ممكن يألف قصص و حكايات كمان علشان يوصلها و يخليها 

تحبه و ترتبط بيه .............

طيب ولما تحبه ترتبط بيه 

يا ترى العلاقة دي هتستمر على اكاذيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اما نقطة البنت الجميلة دي انا مش فاهماها كويس

ياريت معلش توضحهالي تاني ........


ميرسي جدا لمشاركتك 

و مستنياك 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2012)

> نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497 نقاط التقييم 4808497
> 
> اقتباس: المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu Nezar مشاهدة المشاركة
> 
> ...



اوك يا قمري

هتك عليها شوية هههههههههههههههههههه

بس انا عايزاكي تجاوبيني 

على سؤال الكذب 

من وجهة نظرك ليه ادم بيكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و ليه حوا بتكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و الكذب موجود ف مين اكتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2012)

> موكى رجعتلك تانى بحاجة افتكرتها
> هى طبعا صفة ممكن تبقا فى ولد او بنت
> بس انا بصراحة بشوفها اكتر فى الولاد وهى
> Mr. know it all بمعنى انه العارف كل حاجة يعرف كل حاجة فى الكون يعرف حتى نفسك انتى وافكارك واحلامك ومصلحتك اكتر منك انتى شخصيا لانه راجل فهو طبعا اكيد مؤكد اذكى منك وبيفهم اكتر منك



اوك انجل 

كتبتها ضمن اتهامات الموجهة لادم من حوا 

و هنتناقش فيها بعد الانتهاء من الموضوع اللي شغال

بس انتي ايه رأيك في اتهام ادم بالكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا ترى صح و لا غلط 

و لا بردو المشكلة نسبية مش بتفرق 

ادم من حوا 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *
> بص يا سمير
> ادينى بصيت لحد ماخلاص هقع فى
> بوق التسماح واتبلع
> ...


مستنينى فين يارب يكون على كورنيش النيل
ناكل انا وانتى عيش وحلاوة
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> اوك انجل
> 
> كتبتها ضمن اتهامات الموجهة لادم من حوا
> 
> ...



ماشى ياجميلة 
موضوع الكدب ملوش دعوة بالنوع خالص يعنى موجود فى الاتنين سواء ولد او بنت ديه بترجع للشخصية مش اكتر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أكتوبر 2012)

محتاجين ادم اخر يرد على اتهام الكدب ........

علشان نقفل نقطة الكدب دي    بغير رجعة 


منتظرين ادم 

​


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الكذب موجود فى البشر
شى اساس بين حؤا وادم
ربنا مخلقشنا كاملين بل خلقنا
نكمل  بعض


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أكتوبر 2012)

> الكذب موجود فى البشر
> شى اساس بين حؤا وادم
> ربنا مخلقشنا كاملين بل خلقنا
> نكمل بعض



ميرسي يا سمير على مشاركتك 

و مستنية مشاركتك معايا في باقي المواضيع اللي هنطرحها 

ربنا يباركك يا جميل


----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2012)

عيوناااااااااا 
حاضر
يا ام الروشنة كلها
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*الاتهام اللي بعد كدة 

كان من حوا بردو

و كان 

ان ليه ادم دايما 
بيعتقد انه 
فاهم كل حاجة 
و بيعرف في كل حاجة اكتر من حوا

و انه لازم يكون هو المسيطر عليها في كل حاجة

لانها ماعندهاش خبرته و لا معلوماته ..

ان هو اللي بيفهم في كل حاجة و ان هي على نياتها و على قد حالها ...

و محتاجين ادم يرد على الاتهام ده من وجهة نظره ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *الاتهام اللي بعد كدة
> 
> كان من حوا بردو
> 
> ...


على حسب معلوماتى
اقدر اقولك
ادم من طبعتو محبش حد
يسيطر علية 
ظهرت ابحاث ودراسات تؤكد
كلامى دا
خصوص حؤاء ولانها لغزمحير
والسبب لو كانت هى حواء المسيطرة
فى ادم يحب يبعد عنها لانى بيضيق
جدااااااا وميحبش حواء تسطير علية
اى كانت مؤهلها


----------



## Abu Nezar (23 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *الاتهام اللي بعد كدة
> 
> كان من حوا بردو
> 
> ...



القعدة في البيت 
ما بتعطي خبرة 
الخروخ من البيت بيعطي خبرة 
وفعلا باغلب الاحيان هو أفهم منها بكتيراشياء​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Abu Nezar قال:


> القعدة في البيت
> ما بتعطي خبرة
> الخروخ من البيت بيعطي خبرة
> وفعلا باغلب الاحيان هو أفهم منها بكتيراشياء​



طيب ده اللى قعدة فى البيت , واللى خرجت من البيت واشتغلت من زمان ؟ منين هو هيكون اكثر خبرة منها ؟:dntknw: وبعدين حتى لو هو اكتر خبرة فى بعض المجالات ده مش معناه انه اكترخبرة منها ى كل حاجة كل واحد اكيد متميز بحاجة عن التانى


----------

